# A Scientist Spilled 2 Drops Organic Mercury On Her Hand. This Is What Happened To Her Brain.



## Alex (11/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver (11/5/18)

Very scary @Alex

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

